# May 2013 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*cute puppy pictures that make you say awww*
chosen by Momto3k9s​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Sunday, May 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run May 26th - May 31st.​


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

.. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Puppy & boy by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## rentalguy1 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

...


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FusZee (Jul 27, 2012)

...


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

...


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2**http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/719719719/media/coopandava.jpg.html


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

...


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

..






.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

...


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Mina (Oct 15, 2012)

...​


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

** photo removed - rules # 3 & 5 **


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)




----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/ruger2011/media/IMG_1518.jpg.html


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Sable tucker (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

....


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## willbacker45 (May 19, 2013)

Image by willbacker45, on Flickr


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## sharisafari (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## LindsayJ (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 71938





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

** rule # 5**


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

** Photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Flyer037 (May 27, 2013)

...


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

